# Petronius, Nipple, Elbow, Double Nipple



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

Left out of orange beach around 3 friday afternoon, ran to the nipple in numerous squalls and2-4 footers. Trolled ballyhoo and skirts till dark didnt get a hit, saw a billfish dart through our spread but no hook up. cruised to petronius around 10 knotsjigged and trolled all night nothing but sharks and barracuda with a few blackfin. trolled at day break nothing. ran to the double nipple nothing. talked to a captain that was at the deep water nautilus nothing. ranup towards theelbow but ran into a decent weed line 15 miles south. We were able to finally put some fish in the boat there, bull dolphin good size, no wahoo. trolled back towards nipple ran into some more weeds much thinner and scattered nothing. Headed in.We pulled ballyhoo,billfish skirts, wahoo darts,stretch 25's and 30's, slow trolled 2 hard tail, andbirds witha jet head behind them. water at thedouble nipple was dirty,petronius same, elbow same, nipple blue green 131 bluegreen. burned alot of gas, drank alot of beer, had alot of fun but didnt catch alot of fish.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Your name should be looking a lot ! Thanks for the report. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

> *lookinlagit (8/2/2009)*Left out of orange beach around 3 friday afternoon, ran to the nipple in numerous squalls and 4-6 footers. Trolled ballyhoo and skirts till dark didnt get a hit, saw a billfish dart through our spread but no hook up. cruised to petronius around 10 knotsjigged and trolled all night nothing but sharks and barracuda with a few blackfin. trolled at day break nothing. ran to the double nipple nothing. talked to a captain that was at the deep water nautilus nothing. ranup towards theelbow but ran into a decent weed line 15 miles south. We were able to finally put some fish in the boat there, bull dolphin good size, no wahoo. trolled back towards nipple ran into some more weeds much thinner and scattered nothing. Headed in.We pulled ballyhoo,billfish skirts, wahoo darts,stretch 25's and 30's, slow trolled 2 hard tail, andbirds witha jet head behind them. water at thedouble nipple was dirty,petronius same, elbow same, nipple blue green 131 bluegreen. burned alot of gas, drank alot of beer, had alot of fun but didnt catch alot of fish.


We left out about the same time from OB and ran to the deep water nautilus and besides from right at the pass the seas were 2-4.. it was nasty getting out the pass with 6'ers stacked up but it was not 4-6. anyway... not much happening at the DWN.. we caught 2 small YFT, but we did lose 3 quality fish, one was a stud thatmadea 50 tiagra scream when he sounded and wrapped us in the rig, the other two the lines got tangled :banghead . We did manage 2 nice hooter, 2 nice dolphin and 5 scamp. We pulled mainly ballyhoo with dusters and a tuna clone. Oh and a nice Blue was jumping at the DWN. Glad ya'll got some fish and had a good time!


----------

